# Collyweston bomb store / RAF Wittering, Northants, Sep13



## The Wombat (Sep 13, 2013)

*I have a certain fondness for this site, as during research a few years ago, this is where I first found exploring websites. First of 4 sites visited.
Had a bit of a fail here a few years ago with Frizman. We hadn’t pulled up at the gates long, when a landrover pulled up, and he asked us what we were doing there. Frizman explained that we had stopped for a loo break. ‘Oh, that’s ok then’, he replied. ‘I thought you were here to organise an illegal rave!!

Bit different on this visit, and glad we got to see the site. It was obviously very secure in its day… high fences, razor wire, double gates etc. And obviously secretive; it doesn’t show any of the buildings on OS maps. (However, you can see them in satellite images.) Im surprised this site is still derelict, as it must be a headache for the landowners - There have been raves organised on this site.

It housed the BL755 Cluster Bomb which was carried by offensive support and attack aircraft. Weighing 600lb, each bomb carries 147 small bomblets which scatter over an area on release. A dual-role weapon, it entered RAF service in 1972. It is designed to provide a high `kill' probability against a range of hard and soft targets.
Also the 1000lb High Explosive Bomb.

Explored with King Mongoose on a fine sunny day.*

































































Thanks for looking!


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 14, 2013)

Impressive site thanks for sharing.


----------



## challenger (Sep 14, 2013)

Some excellent photography there!


----------



## Ade Somerset (Sep 15, 2013)

Cool set, nice place, thanks for sharing.


----------



## John_D (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks for posting, I regularly drove past there, on the A47, about 20 years ago and the bomb stores were clearly visible from the road. The back gate, near the bomb stores, to RAF Wittering was very well guarded in those days when lots of ordnance was stored there. (there was some rumours about Cruise missile warheads).
On one occasion, when passing, adjacent to one of the earth covered bunkers was a couple of fire engines and smoke was coming out of the bunker, couldn't get away from the area quick enough, pedal was firmly placed on the metal!


----------



## night crawler (Sep 16, 2013)

Now that is a huge place and as you said a nightmare for the landowner.


----------



## krela (Sep 17, 2013)

Another place that I would love to visit. There aren't many these days!



John_D said:


> The back gate, near the bomb stores, to RAF Wittering was very well guarded in those days when lots of ordnance was stored there. (there was some rumours about Cruise missile warheads).



Most major ordinance storage facilities had a small side facility for cruise missile warheads. This was done as a safety thing so that if convoys carrying the missiles on the roads broke down they could be moved to the nearest storage facility and kept securely overnight etc.

So there may be SOME truth in the rumour, but in all probability they weren't.


----------



## Harry (Sep 19, 2013)

Cracking stuff, would like a visit myself!


----------



## Big Bill (Sep 20, 2013)

Excellent report. Seen it from the air when i went over in a balloon, and always wanted to visit!

Will make sure a visit is on the cards soon!


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 21, 2013)

many thanks for all your comments


----------



## steve2109 (Oct 8, 2013)

Brilliant mate, loved that one


----------

